# I ain't no MF'in Joke!



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

*Major Construction Ahead*

It's time to pin my ears back and stack some more plates on the bar.  

Phase I: Explosion -  Grow muscle anywhere and everywhere.
Length - 4 months: Oct. 1 2003 - Jan. 31 2004

Potential Trouble Makers: Upper Chest, Hams, Calves, Delts

Phase II: Meltdown -  Melt the fat away.
Length - 3 months: Feb. 1 2004 - Apr. 30 2004

Potential Threats: Midsection, Ass

Name: Kevin the ManicLion
Age: 26
Height: 5'11

Current Weight: 195lbs and aprox. 19%bf?
Goals: Toss some more clay on this sculpture then chisel it down to perfection, so that by next summer I can go to the beach and turn some heads.

Stats:
neck: 16"
chest: 43"
upper arm: 16"
waist: 35"
hips: 41" 
thigh: 25" 
calves: 16"


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Your potential trouble makers and potential threats 
Welcome to da club


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

damn you did good posting...however you look like you wanta kill someone


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing.  So..um..er Good luck and don't kill anyone if you don't win..


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

9/20/03

8:00am - 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup brown/wild rice mix, 1/2 cup broccoli, 1 Tbsn olive oil
11:00am - Shake = 2 scoops ON protein (40G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB, sprinkle cinnamon.
2:00pm - Turkey chili (P=42G), 1 cup brown/wild rice mix, 1 cup spinach salad w/ sprinkle of italian dressing.
5:00 pm - Shake =  2 scoops ON protein (40G), 1 cup oats
6:30 pm - IM comp pictures
7:00pm - Chest/Back workout

Bench - 2 sets 8; 1 set 5
DB Incline - 2 sets 10; 1 set 6; 1 set fail
Inc. Fly - 1 set 10; 2 sets 8
Straight Arm Pullover - 2 sets 8
Bent Lateral - 3 sets 8
Shrugs - 3 sets 10
Calf Raises - 1 set  8(extra heavy); 3 sets 15
1 1/2 to 2 min. rest between sets
8 minutes of post workout flex session in mirror

8:15 - Shake w/ 2 scoops protein, 3 graham crackers, creatine    
8:30 - 6 oz. ground turkey, 1/2 cup refried black beans 2 whole wheat tortillas, shredded spinach
11:00 - 3/4 cup cottage cheese w/ sprinkle splenda


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

9/21/03

woke up starving
9:00 - Shake = 1 scoop ON protein 2 graham crackers 1 tbsn flax; multi-vitamin

9:30 - 1 cup eggs scrambled(20G Prot.), 3 turkey sausages(10G prot.), 
2 whole wheat waffles w/ 1 Tbsn PB each

12:30 - 8 oz ground turkey, 1 cup whole wheat spinach pasta w/ 1/4 cup tomato sauce (1g sugar), 1/2 cup broccoli 

3:30 -  Shake = 2 scoops ON protein (40G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB, sprinkle cinnamon

6:30 -  1 can tuna, 1 Tbsn mayo, 3 slices whole wheat bread

9:30 - 1 cup cottage cheese, multi-vitamin
10:00 - 6G creatine

Activity: flexed in mirror a while, lounged around the house like a lion, feel well rested. Ready for legs tomorrow!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

> you look like you wanta kill someone



That's my frumpiest game face.   Most times I'm and laid back jus' chillin feelin the breeze, that's the "lion" part, but then if I get passionate about something like BB'ing or writing thats where the "manic" comes on the scene and my intensity level goes way up.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

*9/22/03*

9/22/03
Daily water consumption = 2 Gal.
7:00am - 1 cup eggs, 2 turkey sausages, 1 Tbsn olive oil, 3/4 cup wild/brown rice, 1 can sugar free Redbull, multi-vit., 2 Aleve(headache)
10:00am - Shake = 2 scoops ON protein (40G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB, sprinkle cinnamon
1:00PM -  8:00am - 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup brown/wild rice mix, 1/2 cup broccoli, 1 Tbsn olive oil
4:00PM -  Shake = 2 scoops ON protein (40G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB
6:45 - 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 slices whole wheat bread.
10:00 - 2 chix breasts, 2/3 cup brown rice, spinach, 1 Tbsn olive oil 
11:00 - multi vit., 6G creatine
12:00 - 1 cup cottage cheese

Today was hams day, but I decided to postpone it till tomorrow so I could go to Costco and stock up on essentials.

Activity: Hip thrusts(sex) - reps unknown who can count


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

So how have you figured your diet?  Is there a certain ratio P/C/F you plan on following?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

I think for this bulk phase I'll do 30/30/? or 40/40/?, I'm not sure about the fat intake, any recommendations?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

How about a 50/20/30 ratio?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I think for this bulk phase I'll do 30/30/? or 40/40/?, I'm not sure about the fat intake, any recommendations?


For bulking I would do 40/40/20 or iso-caloric 33/33/33


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the 40/40/20, but I think I'm gonna need more protein @ 195.  Hows 60/40/20 sound?

BF thanks though I need carbs I lift quite heavy and if I don't have energy I get shaky.  Especially leg days.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

60/40/20 sounds great.  I would recommend getting Fish Oil caps for your EFA.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2003)

Fish oil caps are taken at what intervals?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

Spread evenly throughout your meals.  You will want about 20 caps throughout the day.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2003)

*9/23/03*

7:30am - 1 cup eggs, 4 oz. chix, 1 cup brwn rice, 4 fish caps, 1 tbsn olv. oil
10:30 - Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB , 3 fish caps
1:00 - 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup brown/wild rice mix, 1/2 cup broccoli, 1 Tbsn olive oil, 3 fish caps
3:30 - Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB , 4 fish caps
7:00 - 1 can Tuna w/ 1 cup cott. chz, 1/2 Tbsn mayo, 3 slices whole wheat bread, 1/2 cup spinach, 3 fish caps
8:30 - Workout 
9:30 -  Shake = 2 scoops ON protein (40G), 2 cups milk,1 cup oats, 3 fish caps
12:00 - 1 cup cott. chz, 1 Tbsn PB

Hams heavy, Quads light, Forearms, Calves, Abs

Leg Curls: 88/15 108/8 119/6
SLDL: 154/10 174/8 174/8

Leg Extension:220/10 toesout, 220/10 toes in, 220/10 toes strght
Squat: 286/8(too soon after leg x's) 286/10 330/8

Wrist Curl: 88/8 x 3
Rev. Wrist Curl: 66/12 x 3

Calf Raises: 286/15  264/15w/block  220/20w/block under feet
NOTE: Alternated raise position of foot (1 on balls of feet and next on outside edge of feet)

Knee-ups: 20 slow,18 slow, 20 slow
Crunches w/ 10# weight behind neck: 15  15  15

Flexed muscles worked while watching T.V


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Ahhhh Lion, more details on the workout please.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 23, 2003)

holy smokes...you eat like a maniac


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: 9/23/03*



> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> 7:30am - 1 cup eggs, 4 oz. chix, 1 cup brwn rice, 4 fish caps, 1 tbsn olv. oil
> 10:30 - Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB , 3 fish caps
> 1:00 - 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup brown/wild rice mix, 1/2 cup broccoli, 1 Tbsn olive oil, 3 fish caps
> ...


  Looking good! 

What are your macros for the day anyway?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Which workout?  No way on the 22nd  and I haven't completed the 23 thats just scheduled.


All of em..... i wanna see what your doing how many reps w8's the lot. If you start writing it down it makes it so much easier in the gym, push yourself, break your own lifts....


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2003)

I write down my weights in my log as I workout, along with how I felt, where I felt the most resistance, etc.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Its good to keep track.  I do and keep a book as well.  Did you figure out your macros yet?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2003)

Macros for 9/23 
P360, C250, F115 (Do I count fat in meats, carbs?) 

9/24/03
MEAL 1: 1 can tuna, 1 cup cott.cz, 1 cup brwn rice, 1/2 cup lettuce, 1/2 tomato, spoonful refried black beans, 4 fish caps, multi-vit.

MEAL 2:  Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB , 4 fish caps

MEAL 3: 7 oz. Chix breast, 1 cup Brwn rice, 1 cup red lettuce, 1/4 tomato, 3/4 cup cott.chz., 3 fishcaps

MEAL4: Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 1 Tbsn PB , 4 fish caps

MEAL 5: 8 oz. grnd turkey, 1/2 cup refried blk beans, 1/2 cup raw spinach, 2 whole wheat tortillas(40 carbs)

MEAL 6: Shake =1 scoop protein, 1 cup cott. chz, 1 pk splenda, cinnamon(tastes like frozen yogurt)

I have a tight feeling in my knee I hope it goes away.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2003)

9/25

MEAL 1: 1 cup eggs, 4 oz. grnd turkey, 3/4 cup rice, 4 fish caps, multi-vit.

MEAL 2: Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsn PB , 4 fish caps

MEAL 3: 2 chix breasts, 3/4 cup b. rice, 1/2 cup broc., 3 fish caps

MEAL 4: Shake = 3 scoops ON protein (60G), 3/4 cup oats, 1 Tbsn flax oil, 4 fish caps

MEAL 5: 1 can Tuna w/ 1 cup cott. chz, 1/2 Tbsn mayo, 3 slices whole wheat bread, 3 fish caps

MEAL 6: PWO SHAKE: 3 scoops protein, 10 g creatine

2 1/2 gallons water for the day

Lats/Delts/Bi's/Tri's/Abs

Wide Chins: 8 8 8
DB Rows: 70/8 70/8 70/8
DB Press: 65/8 65/8 65/8 (Should've been heavier)
DB Laterals: 40/6 35/8 35/8
Front Raise: 35/8 35/8 35/8
DB Curls(slow): 40/8 40/8 40/8
(rotated as I came up until pinky pointed towards outside)
Preacher Curls: 125/8 125/6
Tri-ext: 115/8 115/8 115/8
Crunches: 25 25 25


----------



## Jodi (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, be sure to count the fat in your protein sources.   Looking good


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2003)

*9/26/03*

Current weight: 186 somehow I've lost 9 pounds?  Could it be water loss? It has been horribly humid here and I've been sweating a lot.

MEAL 1: 1 can tuna, 1 cup cott.cz, 1 cup brwn rice, 1/2 cup lettuce, 1/2 tomato, spoonful refried black beans, 4 fish caps, multi-vit.

MEAL 2: SHAKE: 1 Cup cott. chz., 2 scoops protein, 3/4 cup oats, 4 fish caps

MEAL 3: 2 Chix breast, 3/4 cup brwn rice, 1/2 cup broc. & green beans, 3 fish caps

MEAL 4: SHAKE: 1 Cup cott. chz., 2 scoops protein, 3/4 cup oats, 4 fish caps

MEAL 5: 6 oz. grnd. turkey, 3/4 cup brwn rice, 1/4 cup refried black beans, red lettuce, 4 fish caps

Meal 6: 1 scoop protein, 1 Tbsn flax, 3 fish caps, 6G creatine, 1 multi-vit


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2003)

9/27/03

Meal 1: 6 egg whites, 3/4 c. brwn rice, spoonful salsa & Shake: 1 scoop protein, Tbsn PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 2: 7 Oz. chix breast, 3/4 c. b. rice, 1/2 c. broc., 1/4 c. tomato sauce, 4 fish caps

Meal 3: Shake: 2 scoops prot., 3/4 cup oat, 1 Tbsn flax

Meal 4: 2 can tuna w/ 1 Tbsn mayo, 2 slices wheat bread, lettuce, slice tomato, 4 fish caps

Meal 5: Shake: 2 scoops prot., 1 Tbsn PB, 6G creatine


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2003)

What kind of a excercise split are you doing?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2003)

1 on 1 off
push(heavy)/ pull (light), then pull(heavy), push(light) the next time around

Chest(H)Traps/Shoulders(L)
Hams(H)Quads(L)
Bi's(H)Tris(L)Delts(H)Lats(L)
Then start again with Traps/Shoulders(H)Chest(L).....
I work calves, abs and forearms in when I feel the energy to push them and try to 2 calves/forearms twice in a week, Abs almost every WO.  I change up exercises each cycle for different angles, intensity, volume, reps.

Gives me good recuperation time, if I miss a day due to unforeseen circs oh well I get 2 days off and I come back stronger.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks good and interesting. How long are your workouts and what is your rest time?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2003)

Since I don't have the luxury of a full dumbell set and I have to change weights between exercises sometimes my workouts go an hour and a half usually the arms/delts/lats day.  Rest is 1 to 2 minutes depending on the exercise and how I feel.

Example: 
Leg Extension:220/10 toesout, 220/10 toes in, 220/10 toes strght
Squat: 286/8(too soon after leg x's) 286/10 330/8

I had decided 1 minute btwn the ext's and squats, after the minute I jumped under the bar and burned out too fast on the first squat set so I waited 2 minutes for the next set.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

9/28/03

Meal 1: Shake: 2 scoops, 1 Tbs flax; 2 waffles lightly buttered, multi-vit, 4 fish caps
Meal 2: 1 can Tuna, 2 slices wheat bread, 1 Tbs mayo, 4 fish caps
Meal 3: Shake: 2 scoops prot., 3/4 cup oats, 4 fish caps
Meal 4: MetRX MRP bar (caught offguard, needed something quick)
Meal 5: Grilled chicken salad 2 breasts, 2 Tbs ranch dressing, 4 fish caps


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

*9/29/03*

I have to take a break from training.  I think my knee is sprained, so in order to fully recuperate I won't lift at all till Wednesday continuing with Traps/Shoulders(H), Chest (L) 

Meal 1: 1 can tuna, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 1 Tbs mayo, 1/2 cup fresh spinach, 4 fish caps, 1 multi-vit

Meal 2: Shake: 2 scoops ON whey, 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 3: Turkey Chili (50G prot,30G carbs), 1/4 C. b.rice, 4 fish caps

Meal 4: Shake: 2 scoops ON whey, 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 5: Taco salad: 6 oz ground turkey, 1/4 cup refried black beans, 1/2 cup brwn, rice, 2 cups greens, 2 Tbs salsa, 2 fish caps

Meal 6: Shake: 2 scoops prot., 1 Tbs flax, 6G creatine

2 fish caps, multi-vit

Water: 1 1/2 gal.

Iced knee 30 min., flexed in mirror for a while, practiced good posture all day


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2003)

What did you do to your knee?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

I think it twisted moving some boxes at work the day after leg day Sept. 22.  They were 65Lbs, but I guess my legs were in a weakened state from the WO the previous day.  Should I use a knee support for a few weeks?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 30, 2003)

*9/30/03*

Meal 1: 1 cup eggs, 4 oz. ground turkey, 1 cup b. rice, 4 fish caps

Meal 2: Shake: 2 scoops ON whey, 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 3: 2 chix breast, 1 cup b. rice, 1/2 cup broc., 4 fish caps

Meal 4: Shake: 2 scoops ON whey, 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 5: 2 chix breast, 1/2 cup b. rice, handful snap peas, 3 fish caps

Meal 6: 2 spoons PB, 6 g creatine, 4 fish caps


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I think it twisted moving some boxes at work the day after leg day Sept. 22.  They were 65Lbs, but I guess my legs were in a weakened state from the WO the previous day.  Should I use a knee support for a few weeks?


I wouldn't workout your legs until its better.  Does a support make it feel better?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 1, 2003)

*10/01/03*

Meal 1: 1 can tuna, 2 slice w.w.Bread, 1 Tbs mayo, 4 fish caps, 1 muli-vit

Meal 2: Shake: 60G prot., 2 w.w. waffles, 1 Tbs PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 3: 2 chix brst, 1 cup spinach pasta, 1/2 cup tomato sauce, 1/2 cup broc.

Meal 4:Shake: 60G prot., 2 w.w. waffles, 1 Tbs PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 5: 6 OZ. grnd turk., 2 w.w. tortillas, spoonful refried black beans

Meal 6: PWO: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 cup milk, 10 g creatine

Traps/Shoulders(H)Chest(L)


----------



## maniclion (Oct 2, 2003)

*10/02/03*

Meal 1: 8 oz. chix, 1 cup b. rice, snap peas, tomato sauce, 4 fish caps, 1 multi-vit

Meal 2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs Flax, 4 fish caps


Meal 3; 2 chix breast, 1 cup b. rice, 1/2 cup broc., 4 fish caps


meal 4: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs PB , 4 fish caps

Meal 5: 8 oz. shredded chix breast, 1 cup red lettuce, 10 tortilla chips no salt(40 G carbs), 1/2 cup refried beans, spoonful salsa, 3 fish caps

Meal 6: 1 cup cott. chz., 3 fish caps, 6 g creatine, 1 multi-vit


----------



## maniclion (Oct 3, 2003)

*10/03/03*

Meal 1: 1 cup egg beaters, 5 turkey sausages, 1 cup b. rice, 4 fish caps, multi-vit

Meal 2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs Flax, 4 fish caps

Meal 3: 2 chix breast, 1 cup b. rice, 1/2 tomato, 1/4 cup onion, 4 fish caps

Meal 4: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs PB, 4 fish caps

Meal 5: 8 oz. chicken, 2/3 cup b. rice, 1 cup snap peas, 4 fish caps

Meal 6: 3/4 cup cottage chz., 3 fish caps, 1 multi-vit, 6G creatine

Water: 1.5 gallons

Too many errands to run after work, will workout Sat. & Sun.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2003)

*10/04/03*

Meal 1: 3 turkey burgers (10 oz.), 2 slices ww bread, 1 cup lettuce, 1 Tbs mayo, 4 fish caps

Meal 2: 2 scoop prot., 1 cup milk, 1 cup oats, 4 fish caps

Meal 3: 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup black beans, 3/4 cup b. rice, 4 fish caps

Meal 4:  2 scoop prot., 1 cup milk, 1 cup oats, 4 fish caps

Meal 5:  Cheat: (2) 7 layer burritos (3)chicken soft tacos

Meal 6:  1 scoop prot., 1 cup cottage chz., 6 G creatine, 4 fish caps

Tris/Bis/Abs:


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

Looking good.  The fish caps make it easy to get your EFA's huh?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2003)

Yes, thank you.  I've been taking them daily and still have plenty in that bottle of 300.  Probably won't need more till the middle of next week.  I'm going to take your other advice and not work my legs until my knee feels 100%.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2003)

*10/05/03*

1: 3 scoops prot, 2 cups oats, 2 Tbs. PB, 4 fish caps, 1 multi-vit
(made big shake and sipped on it over 2 hour period while I worked around the house)
2: 1 can tuna, 2 slices ww bread, 1Tbs mayo, 4 fish caps
3: 1 can tuna, 2 slices ww bread, 1Tbs mayo, 4 fish caps
4: 2 chix breast, 1/2 cup b. rice, 1 cup green beans, 4 fish caps
5: 1 cup cott. chz, 1 multi-vit, 6g creatine

Too many house chores, laundry, broken toilet, cleaning the floors, cooking, fertilizing the orchids, etc....  I hate Sundays it's my only day off and I end up working all day at home.  I didn't have time to workout .


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2003)

*10/06/03*

MEAL 1: 6 oz chix, 1 cup b. rice, 1/2 apple, 4 fish caps, 1 multi-vit
MEAL 2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 FC's
MEAL 3: 2 chic breasts. 1 cup b. rice, 1 cup green beans, 4 FC's
MEAL 4: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 FC's
MEAL 5: 1 can tuna, 1 slice bread, 1 tbs. mayo, 4 fc's
meal 6: 1 cup milk, 2 scoops prot., 6g creatine, 1 multi-vit

Delt(H), Lats(L)

DB Press:

1 Arm Incline Laterals:

DB Upright Rows:

Wide Grip Chins:BW x 8, BW x 6, BW x 6

DB Pullovers:

Bent Over Rev. Grip Rows:

Ab Clenchers(crunches but I hold the contraction for 5 sec.:3x25


----------



## maniclion (Oct 7, 2003)

*10/07/03*

1: 2 chix brst, 1 cup b. rice, 1/2 cup peas, 1 multi-vit, 4 fc's
2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple, 1 Tbs flax, 4 fc's
3: 1 chix breast, 1 cup black beans(20G prot.), 2/3 cup b. rice, 4 fc's
4: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple, 1 Tbs flax, 4 fc's
5: 8 oz. grnd turkey, 3/4 cup b. rice, 1 cup broc., 3 fc's
6: 1 cup cott. chz., 6G creatine, 1 multi-vit

5L water


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

hey waffle/chix breast man...looking good keep it up.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 7, 2003)

Are you making fun of me?  You should try waffles in your shake it tastes like ice cream with a cone and what can I say I love chix breasts and chix breasts.  

Especially since I don't eat mammals.  It's a semi-buddhist thing.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

nope not making fun of you...i personally could never eat a waffle without drowning it in syrup...kudos to you hun


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

*10/08/03*

1: 2 cans tuna, 2 Tbs mayo, 1 cup red lettuce, onion, 2 slices ww bread, 4 fc's, 1 multi-vit

2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 1/2 nectarine, 4 fc's (learned a nasty lesson don't drink a shake, take fish caps on top and then drink a lot of water, all the fish caps dissolved in my esophagus and when I burped it was sick   

3: 8 oz. grnd. turkey, 1 cup b. rice, 1 cup broc. 1/4 cup barbecue sauce, 4 fish caps

4: 4 fc's( first), 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 1/2 nectarine 

5: 8 eggs, 1 cup b. rice, 1 slice chz., 1 tomato

6: 3 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 pear, 6G creatine

Chest/Shoulders: 
Inc. DB Flyes:55/12 55/12 65/8
Inc. Bench: 175/8 175/8 200/6
Flat Bench: 200/8 200/7
Shrug: 220/12 220/12 265/8
Bent Over Bent Arm Laterals:65/6 65/6
DB Rows: 65/10 65/10

 I feel like I'm holding back I know I can push myself harder  I need to buy more weights


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

> 2: 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs. PB, 4 fc's (learned a nasty lesson don't drink a shake, take fish caps on top and then drink a lot of water, all the fish caps dissolved in my esophagus and when I burped it was sick




Fish burps suck


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2003)

*10/09/03*

Tough day for eating, have to take the cars for service, go shopping with the little lady, get hair cut, etc. etc. These type of days are usually hard for eating.  Probably end up resorting to a couple MetRX bars.  We shall see what comes of it.

One good thing is my friend is giving me his weight set it's identical to mine(he can't hang with us bodybuilders, he's gonna be a marathon type instead).  Yeah! now I'll have up to 600 Lbs of weights and another bench, BB and DB's maybe I'll open a gym at my house ha ha.

1: 2 chix breasts, 1 1/2 cup b. rice, green beans
2: large chix salad sandwich ww bread, potato salad
3: 2 chix breasts, 1 cup b. rice, green beans, 1 multi- vit, 5 fc's
4: 1 slice ww bread 2 Tbs. PB, 5 fc's
5: 1 cup cott. chz.

1 gal. water


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 9, 2003)

You're doing 65's for bent laterals?  Is that the rear delt movement?  That's an incredible amount of weight for that movement if you're doing it for delts!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> You're doing 65's for bent laterals?  Is that the rear delt movement?  That's an incredible amount of weight for that movement if you're doing it for delts!



Sorry, thats Bent Over Bent Arm Laterals for my lower traps/midback


----------



## maniclion (Oct 10, 2003)

*10/10/03*

1: 2 cans tuna, 1 cup dark green lettuce, 2 slices ww bread, 1 multi-vit
2:2 Scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs PB
3: 2 chix breast, 1 cup b. rice, 1 cup broc./green beans mix
4:2 Scoops prot., 1 cup oats, 1 Tbs PB
5:Turkey Chili, 1 ww tortilla, 2 Grape seed pills
6:1 cup Cott. chz, 2 Tbs PB, 1 multi-vit

Training Rescheduled for Sat.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2003)

*Sat. 10/11/03*

1: 3 Protein WW Pancakes(46G Prot., 42G Carbs.), 4 turkey sausages(10G Prot.), 1 apple 1 multi-vit
2: Shake- 2 scoops prot., 1 cup oats(dry measure), 1 cup milk
3: 1 cup cott. chz, 2 slices ww bread
4: Spaghetti- 8 oz grnd turk., 2 oz ww pasta, 1 cup broc, 1/2 cup sauce (Yum, eating more tommorow)
5: Half MetRX bar, 6G creatine
6WO 3 scoops prot, 1 cup oats, 1 cup mango,kiwi,papaya,pineapple,grapes mix (Yum again)
7: 1/2 cup cott. chz, 1 multi vit, 2 grape seed pills
20 fc's through the day
2 gal. H2O

Bi/Tris(OVT Style):
Boy I had to psyche my self up big time to get through this.
all I could think was "I live for this shit!" Vin Diesel as XXX

BB curl - 90# x 5 sets x 5 reps Tempo 201 No rests btwn sets
Dumbell Curl - 40# x 5 sets x 5 reps Tempo=602(Thats what gets ya) 120 second rests

Preacher - 90# x 3 sets x 5 reps, 90# x 1 set x 4 reps, 5th set? Yea, right! Tempo 201 No rests
Hammer - 40# x 1 set x 2 reps, 35# x 4 sets x 5 reps Tempo 602 again 120 sec. rests

Dips - BW x 5 sets x 5 reps Tempo 201 No rests btwn sets
Dec. Tri Ext. - 30/1s/5r, 35/4s/5r Tmpo 602 Rest=120sec

Skull Crushers - 90/3s/5r, 90/1s/3r Tempo 201 No rests btwn sets
Kickbacks - 20/5s/5r Tmpo 602 Rest=120sec

Ab Clenchers - 20  30

Analysis of OVT: So far I love it.  I feel a deep penetration into my muscles as I'm doing the slower sets.  There is definitely a good amount of ripped fibers and my arms feel solid all the way around.  Tommorow we'll see how sore I am.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 11, 2003)

make sure you let me know how your OVT workout goes....as i sit her with 2 pillows under my butt and typing while resting my dead shoulders on my knees


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

*10/12/03 and 10/13/03*

I ate the usual meals Sunday, but I don't feel like posting all that because my forearms are still sore from that OVT workout.  That thing is great it really hits deep into your muscles.  My biceps are o.k., my triceps are still tender to the touch,  yesterday I had soreness in my front delts and the side of my pecs as well probably from those hammer curls and dips.  This is definitely my new program.

10/13 Meals and Workout:

1: 1 can tuna, 1/2C refried black beans, spinach, tomato, 1/2C b. rice, 1 multi, 6 fc's
2: 3 scoops prot., 1C oats, 1C milk, cinnamon
3: 1 large chix breast, 3/4C b. rice, broc. 6 fc's
4:  3 scoops prot., 1C oats, 1C milk, cinnamon
5: 1 slice ww bread, 2 Tbs PB
6: Chix salad

OVT - Anterior/Medial Deltoid and Posterior Deltoid Postponed due to late night at the office finishing a proposal.  Will continue Tuesday 10/14


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

thats how i felt on the OVT shoulders...you do the shoulder one yet?
i did the arms yesterday and the biceps are tender but the tris arent at all.
happy turkey day  i am heading out for dinner #2


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2003)

I am going through relationship issues at the moment and don't feel it appropriate to workout at this time.  I haven't been eating well the last couple days either, but as soon as things settle down I will be back at in training again with a renewed vigor.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

you married hun?
pm me if you want to talk.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 22, 2003)

O.k, a few dozen roses, some counseling and a puppy later, Linda(my lady) and I seem to be back on the right track on lovers lane.  I will slowly begin my workouts though I won't be as strict with my diet since we found that's an issue that peeves her.  We could never eat out because I didn't know how much of what I was getting.  I can't get too big either because she feels threatened and turned off by muscular men which comes as a suprise to me.  She likes a well toned body, but not bulky like I was aiming for.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 22, 2003)

I've lost 10 pounds in the past week, stress level was high, didn't eat much and definitely wasn't hydrating properly.  Plus a lot of cardio in the past 3 day's 

New goals gain a little more bulk while cutting the thick layer of fat around my gut.  Aiming for a version of Vin Diesel since she says she doesn't like a man with boobs, but pecs are nice just flatter not big and round, abs are now a must especially since she likes that V-taper from the hips down to the groin she says it's like an arrow pointing the way.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey Manic! We need an update buddy! 

I'm sorry your girl doesn't like the look you were going for, but aren't you the one to decide that  I'm sure she'd change her mind when she saw you bigger and better. It all sounds a little weird to me, why wouldn't she let you go for your goals and support you??
Hang in there Manic


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm back after a couple weeks of business trips and other stuff.  I took the day off yesterday and did a light full body workout just to prepare myself for a good brutalizing this weekend.  

Jenny,  I will get big just slowly, she is afraid I'm gonna look fat if I bulk too fast.  I think she just says she doesn't like big muscles so that I will spend more time with her and not lifting or cooking all of my meals.  I just told her I have to workout because it's my way of relieving stress, it was that or we would have to have sex everyday for an hour, of course she opted for the latter, damn it.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds like my misses..... But once i got da muscles..... now theres a different story  I catch her pervin at me sometimes  I say "what" she says "nothin.... just lookin" 
Your pecs will end up whatever shape they end up Manc... it's not that easy to control your shape. I rekon just hit it hard and she'll love how ever you turn out.
Now convincing her about the diet.... thats a different story....
I started cooking for myself and she got the shits and took over


----------



## Jenny (Nov 13, 2003)

Good to have you back lion 

Tell your wife to go to the gym with you, that will be a great new way for you to spend time together!  You could see it as foreplay


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2003)

11/17/03

Bi's/Tri's/Chest-

DB Curls - 3 x 12 @ 40#'s

Ovrhd Tri Ext - 3 x 12 @ 88#'s

Flat BB Bench - 195 x 8  195 x 6 195 x 5

Incline DB Press - 3 x 12 @ 55#'s

All reps done slow with full attention to form.

M1 - Black Coffee and protein bar
M2 - Lasgna
M3 - PB and WW crackers
M4 - Turkey chili w/ bowl of tortilla chips while watching the game
M5 - 1/2 cup cott. chz.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2003)

O.K, new month time to buckle down and get my ass back in gear.  I'm coming back full on this week with that OVT shit I started a while back it should shock me right into place.

My diet today

M1: Cinnamon roll, 2 sugar free red bulls
M2: Chicken burrito, water

That was before I decided I need a switch.

M3: Chix brst, 1/2C. b. rice, green beans
M4: shake
M5: 1/2C. Cott.chz


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Don't overdo it just coming back man! Good to have you back!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2003)

OVT - Chest/Back
Bench- 170# x 5 sets x 5 reps Tempo 201 No rests btwn sets
DB flies- 40# x 5 sets x 5 reps Tempo=602 - 120 second rests

Inc. Bench - 130# x 5 sets x 5 reps, ,  Tempo 201 No rests
Inc Flies - 30# x 5 set x 5 reps, Tempo 602 again 120 sec. rests

Bent Rows - 80# x 5 sets x 5 reps Tempo 201 No rests btwn sets
1 arm rows - 50# x 4 sets x 5 reps, Tmpo 602 Rest=120sec 

couldn't lift my arms anymore, collapsed on bench for 5 minutes exhausted yet invigorated.  Felt nauseous for 30 mins afterward.

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Your psyco!!!  Nice workout dude!!
Gotta love that tempo stuff.....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2003)

Why thank you.  Next is OVT leg day.  Magic word for that day, EAT!  Cause it zaps your energy quick.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Ohhh i feel for you bud....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Manic... where'd ya go


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm here, still eating right and lifting, my journal has just gotten so redundant I neglect it out of boredom.  Of course the last 2 weeks have been nuts, we had a flood at work w/ 14" of water, I've been heading the cleanup while doing my regular work,   I don't leave till late,  now things are finally settling down and I can whore here a little more


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Life's full of little surprises hey...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2003)

I would be less pissed if it were all natures fault, but they are now claiming our area wouldn't have flooded if the city had cleaned the storm drains.  I should get the mayor out here to scrape mud off of the floors.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah right... in ya dreams....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll be starting a new journal titled .  *"Beware:Construction Zone"*
An Update, for a couple month's I had my hands full cleaning up from a huge flood that destroyed half of our stock in the warehouse on top of having the worst flu I've ever had (5 days of being bed ridden followed by 3 weeks of just feeling drained) I eat well whether I am training or not so I didn't gain or lose any weight, I tried to lift a couple times a week to maintain some of my bulk of course I think I lost alot, but Linda say's I look the same just more cut.  On the bright side my previously damaged knee now feels 100% so I will be able to hit my legs hard again and instead of getting up extra early to get my meals ready I got to sleep in 30 minutes every morning which led to more sex so I can't really complain can I.  Let's say I was doing training of a different sort


----------

